# The Men



## Buckster (May 10, 2012)

A few of the men from the recent event I shot:

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.


----------



## tirediron (May 10, 2012)

*Looks at the first three...* You shot Kundalini's family reunion?????


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 10, 2012)

Nice pics, could you have a put a little more seperation between the subjects and the background?


----------



## Buckster (May 10, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Nice pics, could you have a put a little more seperation between the subjects and the background?


Not this time.  My space at the event was quite limited.  My back was literally up against the wall behind me, and my background was set up at the other end of my space.  I even had to drop down from my normal 85mm prime lens that I prefer for portraits, and shot all of them that day at between 47mm and 60mm with my 24-105mm.

This gives an idea of the space I had to work with:






The rest of the room that you can't see in this shot was filled with tables and chairs, a bandstand and a dance floor, all of which got used for those purposes.

Hey, we make do with what we can sometimes.


----------



## tirediron (May 10, 2012)

Under the circumstances, I think you done did good! :thumbup:


----------



## Buckster (May 10, 2012)

tirediron said:


> Under the circumstances, I think you done did good! :thumbup:


Thank you kindly!


----------



## Buckster (May 10, 2012)

tirediron said:


> *Looks at the first three...* You shot Kundalini's family reunion?????


Probably not genetically far from one another!  hehehe


----------



## Dominantly (May 11, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 11, 2012)

What kind of event and why do they need a photo booth?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 11, 2012)

tirediron said:


> Under the circumstances, I think you done did good! :thumbup:



I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 11, 2012)

tirediron said:


> *Looks at the first three...* You shot Kundalini's family reunion?????



I thought the same thing, the got to your post and 'd and 'd!


----------



## Buckster (May 11, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> What kind of event


It was a big, 70th birthday party bash.



Schwettylens said:


> and why do they need a photo booth?


It's not a question of _*need*_, but of _*want*_, just like the band they _*wanted*_ and the helium balloons everywhere that they _*wanted*_, and the decorative stuff like flowers and interesting facts from 70 years ago they had on the tables that they _*wanted*_, and a lot of different kinds of food that they _*wanted*_, and name tags on the guest that they _*wanted*_, and a guest book at the door that they _*wanted*_, and, and, and... etc., etc., etc.

So, one of the things they _*wanted*_ was for the occasion to be commemorated with portraits of the guests who attended.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 11, 2012)

I love the 'attitudes' of the men. It surprises me how much they appear to enjoy being in front of the camera...and comfortable too! It had to have been a good time for everyone, including the Photographer.:thumbup:


----------



## kundalini (May 11, 2012)

Nicely done Buckster.  You brought out the character from these fellows.

I have a similar background (I think) collapsible with a train?


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 11, 2012)

I like #3. He had a good pose and the stern serious look on his face really draws the attention upward.


----------



## Buckster (May 11, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> I love the 'attitudes' of the men. It surprises me how much they appear to enjoy being in front of the camera...and comfortable too! It had to have been a good time for everyone, including the Photographer.:thumbup:


Yeah, it was fun.  I always try to keep up the jokes and the banter when I'm shooting people, unless I'm going for a more serious, dramatic look, which isn't very often for me (yet).  Some of them won't break out of the "I'm SERIOUS" character, but that's cool if that's who they are.  Most lighten up enough to have some fun with it, and that's contagious for the others waiting for their turn as they're watching others get their shots.  Then it's just a timing issue.

With kids, I use all kinds of stuff to try to get their interest and attention and to try to pull out some natural smiles.  I keep up the smiles and laughs while asking them if they drove there that day and how was the traffic, are they married, and stupid stuff like that.  They'll usually laugh and exclaim, "I don't DRIVE yet!!!" and so on to my dumb questions, and it breaks the ice pretty well.  One of my greatest "weapons" though is a little clicker I use.  Hidden in my hand, I'll click it, which always gets their attention, then I do the "What was that?  How are you making that sound?"  Then of course they accuse me of making it, I deny it, click again, the whole time laughing and carrying on while they get amped up fun-wise over the whole thing.  Works pretty well for me, and their attention and focus is directly on me, toward the camera.  That's what's going on in #5.


----------



## Buckster (May 11, 2012)

kundalini said:


> Nicely done Buckster.  You brought out the character from these fellows.
> 
> I have a similar background (I think) collapsible with a train?


Yeah, I think I saw you post about yours once.  It's the Amazon.com: Lastolite LL LB67WD 6 x 7 Feet Collapsible Reversible Background with Train (Washington/Dakota): Camera & Photo.  I didn't actually like it at first, because I was hoping it would stand on it's own up against walls, and of course it won't do that - requires a couple of stands and a few clamps to really work well.  I also use gaffer's tape on the train to keep it straight and flat

Anyway, it's really grown on me the more I use it, and I like it a lot now.  How's it working out for you?


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 11, 2012)

I asked because it didnt look like a birthday party.  More like a company get together because I see the name tags.  I was just wondering why they need the booth.  Is it for a company website?  Just odd if it is full body shot and sitting down.  That's all.  Now that I know it is a birthday party, it makes more sense.  Too bad you didnt have enough room to work with because I would prefer these with people standing up.



Buckster said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of event
> ...


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 11, 2012)

Buckster may ask which Octobox and which size that is you're using on location?  Is it easy to setup, like can the rods and all be in place in the fabric in the bag and then easily come together onsite?

I'm about to purchase one and I'm so worried I'll regret it for size or ease of setting it up in a timely manner


----------



## Buckster (May 11, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Buckster may ask which Octobox and which size that is you're using on location?  Is it easy to setup, like can the rods and all be in place in the fabric in the bag and then easily come together onsite?
> 
> I'm about to purchase one and I'm so worried I'll regret it for size or ease of setting it up in a timely manner


That's a Westcott 43" Apollo Orb and I'm _*REALLY*_ loving it.  I got it a few months ago, and it puts out just a beautiful light.  It's really easy to set up, pack away and transports like a regular umbrella, but slightly longer than my regular 43" umbrellas when closed.  No rods to speak of - it opens and closes as a big self-contained umbrella-box, except for the diffuser panel that you fold up separately to pack away with it, which just doesn't get any easier to deal with.

The light stand comes up through a zippered cross hole in the bottom of the umbrella, and the umbrella's center rod is short so it stays inside the umbrella, which is nice because it means you can get the thing really close to your subjects without poking their eye out or having it in your shot.  The diffuser panel on the front is Velcro on all 8 sides, and it makes it easy to open up just enough to make an adjustment to the light inside, then close it up again.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 11, 2012)

Buckster said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Buckster may ask which Octobox and which size that is you're using on location?  Is it easy to setup, like can the rods and all be in place in the fabric in the bag and then easily come together onsite?
> ...



Thank you very much =)


----------



## kundalini (May 11, 2012)

Buckster said:


> It's the Amazon.com: Lastolite LL LB67WD 6 x 7 Feet Collapsible Reversible Background with Train (Washington/Dakota): Camera & Photo.
> Anyway, it's really grown on me the more I use it, and I like it a lot now. How's it working out for you?


Yep, mine is the same.  I think I'll have to adopt your method for getting it upright.  I'm using a 13' stand with a Justin Clamp on top and spreading it with a reflector arm.  That's gonna be another trip to the bargain bin at my camera shop for two more stands.  The bleeding out of money just never ends, does it?


----------



## Buckster (May 11, 2012)

kundalini said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > It's the Amazon.com: Lastolite LL LB67WD 6 x 7 Feet Collapsible Reversible Background with Train (Washington/Dakota): Camera & Photo.
> ...


Never.  I spent a good part of yesterday adding up my purchases over the past two years to add to the insurance, and it was seriously, crazy sick.


----------



## pgriz (May 11, 2012)

Well done, Buckster.  I'm also going to steal your equipment ideas for the octobox and the backdrop.  You should do a "Ken Rockwell" and have a site where we can order the stuff you recommend... then you at least get a kickback.  Now don't go and do all the things that Mr. Rockwell does, but I think you're not that type anyways.


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 22, 2012)

The lighting is perfect.. you really know what you are doing.

But the product look like a wallmart studio product.  The sitting down pose and the muslin background ruined it for me.


----------



## Buckster (May 22, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> The lighting is perfect.. you really know what you are doing.


Thank you kindly.



Schwettylens said:


> But the product look like a wallmart studio product.


LOL!  Thanks for the insult!



Schwettylens said:


> The sitting down pose and the muslin background ruined it for me.


Sorry it was ruined for you.  Good news is that it doesn't seem to have ruined it for anyone else, especially not the subjects, who ate 'em up like candy.

Thanks again for your thoughts and opinions.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 22, 2012)

Buckster said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > But the product look like a wallmart studio product.
> ...





> *Your honest C&C is always welcome and appreciated.*



I think all Schwetty was doing was giving you honest C&C which you always appreciate and welcome. I didn't get the impression that he was insulting you. As a matter of fact, he said the lighting was quite nice... So what did you take offensively about it, if I may ask?

In my opinion, the lighting is nice, and works for the shots. But IMO, I can't stand the look of gray muslin as a backdrop. It looks tacky, and very 80's/90's ish to me. I would have much preferred to see a white seamless or something more "current." I wouldn't say gray muslin looks like a Wal-Mart product... More like a Sears portrait studio is what it reminds me of.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 22, 2012)

Sadly, I think an otherwise nice thread has succumbed to sniper fire.


----------



## Buckster (May 22, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > Schwettylens said:
> ...


We're all quite aware around here that comparing someone's portraiture to Walmart or Sears is clearly an insult.  But you go ahead and play innocent with that if you really think anybody will buy into it, Tyler, ol' buddy.

As I appreciated and "liked" Robin's post, I do appreciate and "like" yours as well.  You know why?  Because I'm not kidding when I say it's always welcome and appreciated.  That doesn't mean I necessarily agree with it, just that I welcome and appreciate the time and effort you folks take to leave your honest thoughts - even when they're insults.

Have a great day!  :thumbup:


----------



## o hey tyler (May 22, 2012)

I'm really not trying to be insulting, in all honesty. I wasn't criticizing your photographic skill, just the choice in backdrop. I'm not saying your lighting or composition is similar to Sears Portrait studio, JUST the backdrop is (which has no relation to photographic skill, does it?) 

Are you trying to create insults where their very clearly aren't? I don't really understand you, Buckster. I am giving my best effort to be nice, civil and explain myself, and you are taking it as though I am insulting you or your photography, which is totally not the case. 

If you really welcome and appreciate C&C, I don't understand why you're rude to particular people that give it. Was it because I didn't pat your back enough prior to making the comment about the backdrop? Please, let me know what I can do to soften the blow if there's something that I feel the need to critique in your photographs so that you don't take it offensively.


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 22, 2012)

I admit I wasnt going to express what I really thought about this set.. but lately you have been making personal attack toward me.  Seriously though.. I am a guy... I dont want to be posed like this.  I feel like an old man posed sitting down like that.


----------



## Buckster (May 22, 2012)

You two are getting funnier by the minute!

Modern psychologists say that you'll eventually mature and grow out of this butthurt stage, so don't worry about it; Just keep being yourselves, and it'll all work out for you eventually.  :thumbup:


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 22, 2012)

I'm a girl and this issue started over on another thread and then the spite spilled over here. Yes that's right I called it spite.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 22, 2012)

Buckster, again... I am trying to be civil, and act my age. I have not insulted your photography, or your style of shooting. Just the choice in backdrop. Am I not allowed to show disapproval of that? If there's anyone who's acting butthurt, it appears to be you. I haven't thrown an insult your way, or acted immature. I am trying to resolve, and not be a dingus as I sometimes can be. 

Why can't you show me the same respect?


----------



## Buckster (May 22, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> I'm a girl and this issue started over on another thread and then the spite spilled over here. Yes that's right I called it spite.


Yeah, try as they might to act all innocent about it, they're totally obvious in their intent.  Oh well, they can't help it, so they have my sympathy.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 22, 2012)

Have you ever considered that I might actually be genuinely trying to resolve conflict and be nice towards you? Because that's what I am doing right now. I am just trying to understand you, Buckster. There is no ulterior motive at all. I came into this thread, provided C&C, asked why you took Schwetty's C&C offensively, and I get nothing but disrespect from you. Why can't you join me in being an adult?


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 22, 2012)

Tyler, he is right.  My intent was to insult him.  I just hope people have seen the other threads where he insulted me.

Schwetty out (fauxtographer)


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 22, 2012)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> Have you ever considered that I might actually be genuinely trying to resolve conflict and be nice towards you? Because that's what I am doing right now. I am just trying to understand you, Buckster. There is no ulterior motive at all. I came into this thread, provided C&C, asked why you took Schwetty's C&C offensively, and I get nothing but disrespect from you. Why can't you join me in being an adult?



Tyler, FWIW my takeaway was a knee jerk reaction to a comment on another thread as a result of a reaction to a shhtty thing to say. 

In not trying to take sides but for heavens sake this is  very sad. 

Schwetty said something shhtty and Buck said hey that's not in good spirit. 

Schwetty came here to lambaste Bucks photo session in spite and retaliation. 

There, now you know the what and the how. From my point if view.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 22, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Tyler, he is right.  My intent was to insult him.  I just hope people have seen the other threads where he insulted me.
> 
> Schwetty out (fauxtographer)



Okay, well that may have been your intent... and you two have long standing "e-beef." But my intent was NOT to insult Buckster. Yet I am still treated as such. I have seen the other threads, but that is between you two. It's a shame that Buckster can't differentiate between that and treat me with at least a little bit of respect, as I have been doing throughout the thread. 

I really want to know Buck, what can I do to not offend you in the future? Can I not provide C&C for your images even though it's honest, and civil C&C, without you getting mad at me?


----------



## o hey tyler (May 22, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What you've said thus far has not aided in the resolution of conflict on my end.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 22, 2012)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> What you've said thus far has not aided in the resolution of conflict on my end.



I think the timing all the way around has not been good. Sorry about that.. Hopefully this all settles down soon and we all go back to having a nice day.


----------



## Buckster (May 22, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > o hey tyler said:
> ...


The resolution you purportedly seek is to simply let it go, as I'd already done immediately following our little tif the other day when you tried to jump in and defend Schwetty by throwing down a lecture on me.  So, you've been in on this thing between me and Schwetty since at least then.  You want to pretend you just "happened" to stop in here to provide resolution.  Yeah, right.   Instead, by HUGE coincidence, you immediately follow Schwetty in here when he's clearly here to insult me, and then you basically do the same thing by comparing my photography to something from Sears.

Then you say, "Oh, no - not your photography, just your choice of background", like that's supposed to make a huge difference.    Do I seem like I'm that stupid to you?

The background is classic muslin style backdrop, used by more photographers past, present and future than you will ever be able to get a handle on.  There's no need for me to try to explain that away.  You and Schwetty don't like it?  All I can do is laugh at such comments because it shows only ignorance, frankly.

Gray was chosen over a few other colors I have because it allows for any clothing styles to fit better, and I had literally scores of people to shoot that day over the course of just a few hours.  Changing out backgrounds between them was not going to be an option, and neither was moving lights around to find vantage points around the party that offered backgrounds that weren't busy and ridiculous for classic-style PORTRAITS.  But none of that registers with you; You don't get any of that at all.  Classic muslin backdrop styles are beyond your portrait photography knowledge base, apparently.

You've been carrying some butthurt around with you since I rebuffed you after you tried to be Schwetty's hero in the thread where you tried to throw down on me with a lecture and it backfired on you.  Rather than let it go, you needed something to pick on, and Robin provided it with the background insult here in this thread, so you latched on as well.

You again tried to defend Schwetty, saying he was all innocent, then he eventually outed himself and admitted he was indeed here to insult me.  But I'm supposed to believe you when you say you're here innocently?

Sorry, but the current surrounding facts and your posting history as a general butthead don't support your story, and I'm no idiot.  If you actually think that I'm going to buy into any explanation from  you other than the obvious one, you're mistaken.  You can try to weasel-word your way through  this any way you like, but I'm not stupid, Tyler.

You really want resolution?  Let it go, and move on.  Stop needling me for an explanation for why I won't give you a hug.


----------



## kundalini (May 22, 2012)

The background material is not muslin. Grey is a very versatile color. The mottled pattern add texture. The background is well made, typical Lastolite build, and is collapsible to 1/3 it's working size. The built-in train provides for a seemless look for full body shots. If you don't like the look of this background, I'd suggest you put your money towards another product.

The dickering is ridiculous, the whining is juvenile.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 22, 2012)

Well, I tried. Buckster. I didn't even read your last post, and frankly I don't want to. I am sure it's just more insults towards me, and assumptions that just simply are not true. I was honest, genuine, and downright civil. I stand by what I said, I was NOT comparing your photography to Sears or WalMart. I was simply stating that the background looks similar to those that I've seen at Sears, and that's what it reminded me of. The photography, and lighting DOES NOT remind me of Sears, or Life Touch. The PHOTOGRAPHY is much better than you would see at Sears or Lifetouch. I would say the same thing to anyone using a gray, blue, or any other color under the sun that looked like a tie-dye job on a piece of fabric in respect to the background. I'm sorry, I just feel that it's dated. I even said that it was *in my opinion* in my post, which it is, just my opinion. You are welcome not to agree with my opinion, but there's no reason to attack me for it. 

Come to think of it, you take great offense when people speak about their opinions. As an example, Schwetty posted this: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...photographers-etiquette-help.html#post2593203 Clearly stating that it was "IMO" at the start of the post, you then took it upon yourself to attack him for displaying that opinion. I can only assume you've done the same to me for displaying mine, regardless of how respectful and benign it was. I'm not sure of that's where this conflict between you and Schwetty started or not, I haven't really paid attention. But it was clearly uncalled for. 

The disrespect is really uncalled for. I saw this thread, and decided to comment on it. I didn't have any ulterior motives, other than to voice my own opinion. I see now that it was Schwetty's intent to offend you, it was not mine and I still stick to that. I did no name calling, no belittling of character, or any of that. It was unfair of you to treat me the way you did. 

I would hope that you would believe me, I've thrown no insults your way and expressed interest on several occasions of putting this all behind us and acting civil. I'm not trying to play anyone for a fool, or insinuating that you're stupid. I was really, honestly trying to resolve a conflict while at the same time share my thoughts on your images. 

With that, I am reporting your posts due to the way you acted towards me. I *WILL NOT *give into your attempts to incite additional conflict. It's too bad something more constructive couldn't have arisen from this. Hopefully you will understand that Schwetty and I are not the same person at some point, and that while he may enjoy taking jabs at you, I don't share the same enjoyment. I have been legitimately working on being a more respectful forum member, and to not be as condescending or offensive. It's a shame that you can't see that. 

I'm not asking for a hug, I'm just asking for mutual respect. 

Good day.


----------



## Overread (May 22, 2012)

*thread locked* 

That's quite enough - take your personal problems out of the thread and sort them out in private. If you can't agree to get along use the ignore list - also some of you need to learn to step back from the keyboard and get a breath of fresh air before getting heated in replies.


----------

